# Application AIM Pro BeejiveIM mBoxMail(Bug)



## stéphane33 (6 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué depuis les nombreuses MAJ récentes que les App de messageries instantanées rencontrées des petits problèmes, par exemple :

AIM Pro : Il est impossible d'insérer l'image personnelle en la sélectionnant dans la photothèque (Aussi bien iPhone ou iPad)

Beejive (MAJ iPhone) : presentation assombrie et quasiment noire sur des comptes Gmail

Pour finir :

mBoxmail pour iPad : bug et blocage de total de l'application lors de la suppression d'un massage avec l'action sélection ou cochage.

Pour ceux qui rencontrent les même aléas pourrions nous centraliser ici nos discussions pour trouver des solutions (par exemple, l'insertion d'une image perso dans IMP PRO...)

Par avance merci!


----------

